# question about putting garlic in vagina (lol)



## mamabohl

That thread titles gotta get some views, lol. I have a yeast infection and have read the suggestion of putting a whole garlic clove into my vagina...but I'm worried I won't be able to get it back out.







Someone reassure me....


----------



## mamamoo

Ha! I was just coming to post to ask about a yeast infection. I will be waiting. I am seriously dying here. This is my second one this pregnancy and I can not believe how uncomfortable this is.


----------



## MissAnnThrope

Tie a string to it?







I got to know how this ends.


----------



## ASusan

I just put a whole, peeled clove in, without a thread. I reach up and hood it with my finger to get it out.

You can thread a thread through it with a needle if you don't think you'll be able to get it out with just a finger. Or, you can wrap it in gauze and leave a little tail of gauze hanging out. But, I've always had success with just the clove alone.

I score the clove several times before inserting. It lets more juices out. Some women find that this stings, but it works for me.


----------



## A&A

Ouch!

Taking garlic capsules is a less-painful solution. Also take probiotics and Grapefruit Seed Extract. and stay away from sugar! Prepare to be tired while your body fights off the yeast.


----------



## Lovenest

I tried the garlic and it stung me pretty bad, I did not knick the garlic either. Maybe I somehow did it wrong?

.......

But, I will tell you what.. I ended up with a yeast infection about 3 weeks ago and it would not go away although I tried yogurt, garlic, aplle cider vinager and went and picked up monistat 1 ovule.*HOLY C*AP!*







: I have never felt such a horrid burn in my life. Seriously it was like the inside of me was being chemically peeled (which it prob was







) and it went on for a whole day and for 3 days after I felt raw down there.
*I WILL NEVER AGAIN DO THAT!*


----------



## mexicomommy

I tried this remedy recently after reading about it somewhere on here. I was really pleased with the results!!! I have even read you can do it over night. I would really recommend this method...although I did find that the garlic was so strong that I could taste it in my mouth!
Hope this helps someone.
Charlsie


----------



## mamabohl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoo* 
Ha! I was just coming to post to ask about a yeast infection. I will be waiting. I am seriously dying here. This is my second one this pregnancy and I can not believe how uncomfortable this is.

this yahoo group has been very informative (after you join just browse through the files, there's TONS of info) - http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/candidasupport/

Mercola also has some info about yeast infections that's usefull too

Something else I did was to google "homeopathic treatment for yeast infections" and the search the health and healing forum here for "yeast"

oh, and to help relieve the itching try applying some coconut oil to the itchy spots, it helps a bit.


----------



## mamabohl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ASusan* 
I just put a whole, peeled clove in, without a thread. I reach up and hood it with my finger to get it out.

You can thread a thread through it with a needle if you don't think you'll be able to get it out with just a finger. Or, you can wrap it in gauze and leave a little tail of gauze hanging out. But, I've always had success with just the clove alone.

I score the clove several times before inserting. It lets more juices out. Some women find that this stings, but it works for me.

wow, I don't think I could reach it if I tried to hook it with my finger...I hope this isn't TMI but it either stays so shallow I can see the tip or goes so deep I can't feel it with my finger at all...there's no in between. I did try threading threw it with a needle, I guess I'm just chicken, lol. I was afraid the thread would tear through the garlic or something. I was just hoping to hear from someone else who'd tried it without any issues, so your post helped, lol.


----------



## mamabohl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&A* 
Ouch!

Taking garlic capsules is a less-painful solution. Also take probiotics and Grapefruit Seed Extract. and stay away from sugar! Prepare to be tired while your body fights off the yeast.

I have been working to cut out all sugars and fruit, as well as taking probiotics, cranberry extract, coconut oil and butter oil ( both anti-fungals). Real garlic is the most effective, plus I was hoping to try fighting it both internally and locally. I may try swallowing pieces of raw garlic whole.....


----------



## rharr!

I will put a garlic clove in at night and in the morning it usually falls out into the toilet when I sit down to pee. If it doesn't I just bear down a little and puch it out with my-vagina muscles, I guess


----------



## Ruthla

I've done this before. I put the clove in whole, not nicked or anything, so that the juices would NOT leak out to reduce the chance of irritation. I've never had a problem hooking my finger around it to get it back out. Sometimes it falls out all by itself when I'm pooping.


----------



## sphinxie

I've always been fine getting the clove out either with a finger or when going to the bathroom. If you're concerned, use a bigger clove.

For more severe infections boric acid suppositories work the best, and they don't hurt like monistat etc. They simply kill the yeast and then the vagina washes it all out the next day. They are dangerous if swollowed but fine for the vagina.


----------



## Hippiemommie

I'm pregnant too and I keep getting these dang yeast infections. I take grapefruit seed extract in the PM and probiotics both orally and vaginally in the AM. I've done the garlic thing plenty of times. I take a clove and I run a knife over it all around to get more garlic out. Then i just slip it up in there and the next morning I bear down grab it. It's always right where I left it, even if I walk around for a while before taking it out. I wouldn't worry about it getting stuck up there.


----------



## sebarnes

I recently used garlic vaginally prior to a GBS test. I did the string thing the first time and really found it to be annoying. After that, I just inserted it. I did slightly crush the clove before inserting it, and although I could totally taste the garlic, it didn't sting or hurt at all. There was one instance where I couldn't find the garlic at first when I went to retrieve it, and almost panicked







, but then I realized it couldn't 'really' be lost, so I just relaxed and flexed several times and was able to find it.


----------



## Hippiemommie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sebarnes* 
I did slightly crush the clove before inserting it, and although I could totally taste the garlic, it didn't sting or hurt at all.
















Me too, I could smell garlic as soon as I started to sweat!


----------



## fishface

I have never had any burning. I put cuts into the garlic and tie some dental floss to it. I can't NOT tie anything to it because it apparently gets lost in my cavernous fornix and it's a real PITA to retrieve, but our bodies are all different.









I poo-pooed the whole garlic thing but I am a believer now!!! Every once in awhile if I feel like maybe I'm brewing up a bit of a problem I'll stick a clove in overnight and voila, problem solved before it really starts! I can taste it in the back of my throat almost immediately after putting it in, but my boyfriend says it doesn't give me garlic breath. (believe me, I've asked many times) The taste doesn't REALLY bother me and it's kind of like I have a little secret.







:


----------



## Funny Face

I tried this last night, I have an awful yeast infection. I actually started my period at the same time so i inserted the clove of garlic and then my tampon. (I hope this is okay but I didn't see the harm.)

I can't imagine 'losing' the garlic in my vagina but it does kinda scoot around and avaid me as I am trying to hook my finger around it. I found if I insert my finger and try to hook my finger around it and do a kegel at the same time it firms up the wall of my vagina so that getting the clove out is easier.

Oh, and boy could I taste the garlic! What a weird thing! Dh said he could smell it when I burped







We'll see how I'm feeling, I'll probably repeat it tonight.

Anyone know how long it normally takes to rebalance?


----------



## Monkeypants

hi
tea tree oil suppositories work well, too, as does the homeopathic yeast remedy suppositories. Garlic might not work if it is yeast- it will work if it is vaginosis. the difference is in the discharge- yeast is ichy and cottage cheese like, vaginosis is thin, smelly and greyish color. you can also put acidophilus capsules in your vagina. put one in before bed and wear a pad the next day- repeat for a few days until symptoms are gone. good luck- i hope it gets better soon!


----------



## natashaccat

If you can afford a natropth it's really worth it in fighting chronic yeast. I did this a year ago and got all sorts of important nutrition info from the test results that i would not have otherwise had.

One of the things that I discovered via the natropath was that my vit C and B vits had gotten really low as a result of my attempts to control the yeast by reducing sugars and simple carbs in my diet. I'd eliminated foods like breads and sugars w/o fully replacing the good stuff in those foods elsewhere in my diet.


----------



## Funny Face

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkeypants* 
hi
tea tree oil suppositories work well, too, as does the homeopathic yeast remedy suppositories. Garlic might not work if it is yeast- it will work if it is vaginosis. the difference is in the discharge- yeast is ichy and cottage cheese like, vaginosis is thin, smelly and greyish color. you can also put acidophilus capsules in your vagina. put one in before bed and wear a pad the next day- repeat for a few days until symptoms are gone. good luck- i hope it gets better soon!

I think I might try something like this. Three days later and I'm still feeling irritated







:


----------



## minkajane

I've used the garlic several times and had no problems. If it's a real humdinger of an infection, I use the jarred chopped garlic wrapped in cheesecloth. One night of that and anything that even THOUGHT of growing in my yoni is gone! Yes, it burns, but it goes away after about five minutes. The cheesecloth is easy to grab and pull back out, but I haven't had any issues getting out just a regular garlic clove either.


----------



## VAE

I have been dealing with yeast for years. I find boric acid suppositories work the best for me. Garlic didn't seem to help much or I wasn't patient enough! I buy boric acid from the pharmacy and make my own capsules with chopped up calendula flowers to aid in healing. Boric acid reportedly is not safe during pregnancy. I get more yeasty around my menses so stick the capsule in before my tampon mostly during the night. I have tried many many other methods, this seems to work best. At the onset when I had chronic yeast I used the suppositories daily for at least a month and then just when I had my period. Good luck!


----------



## mamamoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VAE* 
I have been dealing with yeast for years. I find boric acid suppositories work the best for me. Garlic didn't seem to help much or I wasn't patient enough! I buy boric acid from the pharmacy and make my own capsules with chopped up calendula flowers to aid in healing. Boric acid reportedly is not safe during pregnancy. I get more yeasty around my menses so stick the capsule in before my tampon mostly during the night. I have tried many many other methods, this seems to work best. At the onset when I had chronic yeast I used the suppositories daily for at least a month and then just when I had my period. Good luck!

Have you tried using another method besides tampons to see if that helps? I have heard of lots of women saying that going to cloth mama pads, or a keeper, or diva cup have made their monthly issues around their period so much easier. Just a thought. I would hate to have to go through this monthly!!


----------



## ayebreenduuh

A few years late and new to this Just want to add that I JUST saw this garlic thing after work today so I decided to try it so far it's been 5hrs and let me say discharge has stopped ... I did use Monistat 3 nights in a row though but discharge didn't stop at all until today I'm pretty happy and relief I believe that this does work and maybe Monistat help too.
For tonight ill just stick with the garlic if my symptoms return ill go back to Monistat and update ...
Hope it helps other gals too. Having a yeast infection is no joke


----------



## salmontree

I'm wondering if its safe to use this garlic treatment when I'm 3 weeks postpartum. My bleeding is down to just occasional spotting. I was told not to stick anything up in there until bleeding was completely done. Thoughts?


----------



## momof2angels56

If you push the garlic up further, the burning stops. My daughter is 9 months pregnant and she put a clove of garlic in her vagina before bed and it stopped her heartburn completely, and she woke up feeling amazing.


----------



## mommy2k&k

I had no idea garlic would help!! I will have to try it next time. I do have sensitive skin and worried that it may burn a lot. Any other mommas have sensitive skin and it not burn?


----------

